# LUSH: Aquamarina vs. Angels on Bare Skin?



## MACaddict08 (Jun 11, 2006)

So I'm definitely getting on the Lush train. I've heard so many great things about it and how great the skincare is. The only problem is I can't decide between the Aquamarina Cleanser and Angels on Bare Face cleanser. I'm looking for something that will clear blemishes more than redness, etc. Also, a good moisturizer? Any suggestions will help greatly! Thanks!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 21, 2006)

i never tried their moisturizer, but i want to. i love aqua marina. it's just great! if you want clear, soft skin...you cant go wrong when you choose aqua marina. i dont tried angels...already but i want try it. i think it's very goodt as well. So you "must" try both. lush is great.


----------



## sel00187 (Jun 29, 2006)

i was in the same position as you, i couldnt choose. so finally i decided to go with AOBS - bad idea, broke out skin hasnt been the same. so I thought id try Aquamarina, bad idea again. They just dont suit my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now im still trying to get rid of the spots on my chin. *sobs*


----------

